# New



## AnachitlPut (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone done anything new and innovative lately?


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 16, 2013)

I turned a box of hog fiddle nuts.


----------



## BradG (Apr 17, 2013)

indeed I have... just a bit early to be sharing with everyone yet


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, what Brad said!


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 17, 2013)

Not really, I've got 29 more slims to make to finish an order. I might try casting soon!


----------



## farisdayoff (Apr 17, 2013)

I just finshed 200+ seam rippers... finally I get to start playing around with some cool stuff I have been planning out.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 17, 2013)

Actually I just remembered an idea I was was going to try after the slims! So yes, I have a new, secret, and innovative pen on the way! (If it works :biggrin


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 17, 2013)

Luke Putman said:


> Has anyone done anything new and innovative lately?


Well I made a fairly innovative repair to my Deck stairs (if we were more genteel we would call it the rear balcony - it's on the 2nd level from the ground).


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

I also have a few things in the works.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 17, 2013)

no.......WAIT!!!!!........ohh.......nope:redface:


----------



## healeydays (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, my son just announced he's heading back to UNM for school in the fall.  

Mother already has plans for his room...


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 17, 2013)

You want to see new. Come over to the segmenting forum and see what some of the members have been doing lately and some of the great segmentation work that has been going on. Come join us in the fun and you too can be creating "The New"


----------



## txbob (Apr 17, 2013)

I made some square wood round......
txbob


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 17, 2013)

If by 'innovative' you mean something I haven't done yet, then yes.  If you mean something no one has thought of yet ... ummm, no.


----------



## rej19 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just installed my first Beehive!


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 17, 2013)

I got bored over the weekend and decided to make a pen out of coins...

71 pennies (35 top, 36 bottom) on a trimline kit, with 4 nickels as a custom centerband.  Maybe someday I will take a few pictures.

Didn't come out great, but it is a very good conversation piece and it weighs a TON


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 18, 2013)

nanosec12 said:


> I got bored over the weekend and decided to make a pen out of coins...
> 
> 71 pennies (35 top, 36 bottom) on a trimline kit, with 4 nickels as a custom centerband.  Maybe someday I will take a few pictures.
> 
> Didn't come out great, but it is a very good conversation piece and it weighs a TON



Did you turn them or just bead them on? This would be interesting to see!


----------



## theidlemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Innovative? How about making your own diesel fuel for about 1.00$ a gallon?
We run 2 vehicles and a lawn tractor on homemade diesel fuel.

Transesterification.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, sting ray on sting ray. The issue is, however, there is no wood turning.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh heck...! I have plenty as always, does this one count...???



Cheers
George


----------



## nanosec12 (Apr 23, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> nanosec12 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bored over the weekend and decided to make a pen out of coins...
> ...


 
I am not sure what you mean by 'bead them on' 

I drilled them out (not easy to hit the center) and glued them to some 7mm tubes, then just turned them down like a wooden pen.  Long slow cuts, with carbide tools, and after about 2 hours of turning it was done.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 23, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Oh heck...! I have plenty as always, does this one count...???
> 
> View attachment 93399
> 
> ...




Ok George you sparked my curiosity, looks interesting what is it?


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 23, 2013)

robutacion said:


> Oh heck...! I have plenty as always, does this one count...???
> 
> View attachment 93399
> 
> ...



Sorry George, Curtis already stabilized and cast a cat turd and turned a pen.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 23, 2013)

A couple of ideas in the works, which typically means when I am ready to begin I will be swamped with orders and have to delay....then get new ideas and start again lol.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 23, 2013)

By beading them on I ment drill, string onto the tube, assemble. But it sounds like you did it the cool way! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 23, 2013)

And as an update, my secret idea is actually coming along! Only thing is, I have to do a lot of math to start on the next part...


----------



## pauly99 (Apr 23, 2013)

Innovative -- Not so much but I did build a small workbench for my lathe and band saw this weekend and yesterday I started to create a jig to cut pen blanks on the band saw.


----------



## drgoretex (Apr 24, 2013)

Too many ideas....too little time...


----------



## ohiococonut (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm always carving different things out on my CNC router. I just carved a 9" piggy bank for one of my granddaughters. Looks like a giant OREO cookie. Who doesn't like OREO's :biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Apr 24, 2013)

vanngo5d said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh heck...! I have plenty as always, does this one count...???
> ...



G'day,

I though that was "obvious", it has to be a good 6 or 7 years since I first saw a thread of a pen made with this sort of thing and I was told then by other folks in the world of pen turning/making/dressing that, they saw it done years prior to that one so, I'm to believe, the idea was tried pretty much when the clear resin casting has started to receive interest among pen "fanatics" or should I say "enthusiasts" ...!:biggrin:

The forum was the Australian wood forum, where I once was a member of, the material is toasted bread slice but this time, has raisins on it something that I don't think the other had, for the obvious reasons of casting the raisins, still juice and sugary...!
 

I done the test for a good friend that has a "burnt" slice of toast and raisins bread, with a great but scary story, he may one day decided to share it here, as he is a member...! :wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Apr 24, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh heck...! I have plenty as always, does this one count...???
> ...



Yeah, I know about that one, unusual material to cast and make a pen with however, it is about 14 or 15 years since I was living in the Northern Territory of Australia, when I became aware that the Japanese tourists were paying good money for keys rings, pendants and similar items cast with Koala turds/poo in clear resin.

As ridiculous as that seemed to me, I've though in try something with many of the tourists (Japanese and others) that visit the NT and that was, Kangaroo turds/poo cast in clear resin and make into all those sort of items.  There are no Koalas in the NT but lots of Wallabies so, looking in making a little most needed cash and taking the fact that, one of the biggest souvenir shop owners (3 shops)  in Darwin, was a good friend of mine, I told him of my idea and if it did sell, we both would be happy...!

Was not the most pleasant job I did, not so much from any bad smell from the turds but from the fact that, only a small % of the turds were "ripe":biggrin: to even consider using, the nasty part was the smell of getting them "cooked" to get all the moisture out, that was nasty...!

A food dehydrator would do the job but would take far too long and I was in a hurry...! 

I got small casting kits and done my castings, that were then trimmed, polished, drilled, etc., put in the stores with big signs telling people what they were.  You have no idea of some people reactions, particularly Aussies when they saw them, I was in the stores quite often and they had no idea who I was so, I witness some of the funniest moments of my life while the Overseas Asian tourists looked quite apprehensive to touch them, and that puzzled me, as no one would buy the them things...!

This was until one day, I was in one of the stores and a group of Japanese tourist came in and they had a English spoken guide with them so I watched their reactions as they admired the pieces but after saying something to each other that I didn't understand, they all endup putting the stuff back and no sales.

While they seem quite content in admiring the pieces in their hands, I wondered of the reasons they didn't buy any until I decided to approach the guide person and ask what they said while admiring that display pieces.  The guide had no idea who I was and had no problem in explaining that they were all excited when they saw it as they have discussed previously, their wish to buy the Koala poo souvenirs while in Australia, and they thought that was it but then, they knew that it didn't look exactly the same of those they saw and knew so they requested their guide to read what the sign said, their disappointment came when they were told that wasn't Koala poo but one type of kangaroo from the NT.

I've later learn that, the reason why Japanese buy the Koala poo souvenirs is that, they believe that the Koala poo has "healing" properties, Japanese people are very fond of the Australian Koalas so, that explain why, not any dry animal poo cast in clear resin is of interest and I didn't had a hope in hell to even cover my costs, I was lucky that I didn't pay any rental for the displays but, the sales were based on commission so, we both lost, there here 300 pieces made (various types) and 4 were sold in 6 months on display so, was obvious, not every animal poo, worth something...!:frown:

I apologise for the long post but, I haven't had the opportunity to re-live this "story" for a long time, the reply above did send me to the NT "moments", that I treasure immensely for various reasons...!:biggrin::wink:

Cheers
George


----------

